# Why do new jetboats have trim tabs?



## Lobsterol (Sep 22, 2013)

What purpose do they serve? Thanks.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 22, 2013)

The tabs move the center of buoyancy further back on a planing hull so it launches and comes off plane flatter. Pods work better as they help keep the heavy tail off the bottom while floating / running at displacement speeds but cost a lot more to install.


----------

